# 400k to the first person who...



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Gets me a GIF of the Pettis kick in the 5th round.

READY SET GO.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

They're all over teh interwebz just gotta resize or what have ya, I told Owns about the same gif btw everybody wants it tonight I guess, but I'm not a resizer unfortunately:


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

ITS TOO BIG DUDE !

I need a resized image !


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

here you go buddy, one of those should fit


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i dont know how to put it as my avatar because it only shows a still picture not a gif


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

that's a bit sneaky. I resaved that for Intermission, not only that but he offered up credits for it and you just took it for yourself.

that's not cool dude :thumbsdown:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hehehhe oh well i still should give you some credits for the awesome lombard sig


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> hehehhe oh well i still should give you some credits for the awesome lombard sig


You are honestly undescribable of a human being, this is disgusting.


And don't worry Killstarz I'll still get you the credits. 

Your welcome allstar I just paid for your avatar... sad.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Yeah how about you take that avatar off now. It was clearly meant for Intermission. You have until 12pm EST. Seriously not cool.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Anyone want to inform me on how to get the avy working now? lol


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'll get your avatar going, buddy.

You can't put in a GIF like that alone, no matter how small you make it, because the length of the GIF is so long the file size is going to be too big. A blue or Admin has to put it in for you, and I'll get on it now.

Edit - There you go.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

M.C said:


> I'll get your avatar going, buddy.
> 
> You can't put in a GIF like that alone, no matter how small you make it, because the length of the GIF is so long the file size is going to be too big. A blue or Admin has to put it in for you, and I'll get on it now.


How did UFC_Owns do it by himself then?

Either way thanks buddy !


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Maybe he has friends higher up? 

Nah, I don't know. I never used to be able to put in GIFS longer than like 1 second long back when I was a gold, cause the file size was too big.

Maybe it has changed? 

Either way, happy to help.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

M.C said:


> Maybe he has friends higher up?
> 
> Nah, I don't know. I never used to be able to put in GIFS longer than like 1 second long back when I was a gold, cause the file size was too big.
> 
> ...


Thanks man, greatly apprichiated.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Sweet Avy Inter, nice job Killstarz.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

i love a happy ending


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

It all makes sense!!!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

G_Land said:


> It all makes sense!!!


Ahaha yeah well this isnt all, this is just what pushed it over the edge.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

and i don't know much about the other stuff so inter will have to fill you in on that


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah I know there was more to the story but at least I see how it all started!


----------



## Relavate (Dec 21, 2010)

Ya dude that was most deff a bitch move.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

hmmmm still has it as avy?


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

_JB_ said:


> hmmmm still has it as avy?


Well he is banned so its not like he can change it. Where have you been man?


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Intermission said:


> Well he is banned so its not like he can change it. Where have you been man?


 
Check again bro it doesnt seem that way


----------

